# Problem s with my adult son and his drunken rants and stirring up stuff with family m



## Sukisue1234 (Jan 17, 2018)

I am currently having to deal with my adult son's drunken rage over me asking my cousin to move out in January, he has called me up being hateful almost daily and posted horrible stuff on Facebook because I asked her to find another place to stay after all the stuff she was pulling on me in my home and with family members and my freind who works here, it would seem as tho hes been acting out during his drinking and spreading lies and stirring the pot along with my cousin to make other family members angry with me it's like he thinks I shouldn't have had the right to ask her to find somewhere else to go, I mean she did say she could go back and stay anywhere shes ever stayed so whts the deal here ?? I had to block him as well as an aunt tht was manipulated by the cousin on the night before I asked her to find another place to stay, I'm just so done with this drinking and drugging family crap, I raised this boy when his mom died and all hes done is rant abt wht a bad person and my two daughters are, they have familys and are both in school to do something with their lives and all he does is Waller in the booze and be vindictive and rude to us all,, at my witts end with it just like my girls are,,


----------

